# Got scammed by fake Postmates rep



## KR23

I was on a delivery (a Subway order for one cookie) when I received a call from a dude claiming to be a Postmates rep. He said others have been using other people’s account and that my account would be put on hold if I didn’t verify. Stupidly, I got suckered into giving them my password. They logged in and changed the debit card on file for instant pay. I caught on and changed password ASAP. However, now it doesn’t let me change the debit card back. It says “verify bank info. Check email for further instructions.” No further instructions were sent. I ended up just trying to replace my banking info again. Now I’m back to the 5-7 verification process. I know there’s no Postmates number to contact. I sent support a msg. Not feeling positive that they’ll respond. Anybody went through this before? My instant pay is unavailable at the moment until I’m able to replace the card .


----------



## peteyvavs

Never, I repeat Never give out your personal information without verifying who you're giving it to.



peteyvavs said:


> Never, I repeat Never give out your personal information without verifying who you're giving it to.


Besides postmates sucks.


----------



## nighthawk398

KR23 said:


> I was on a delivery (a Subway order for one cookie) when I received a call from a dude claiming to be a Postmates rep. He said others have been using other people's account and that my account would be put on hold if I didn't verify. Stupidly, I got suckered into giving them my password. They logged in and changed the debit card on file for instant pay. I caught on and changed password ASAP. However, now it doesn't let me change the debit card back. It says "verify bank info. Check email for further instructions." No further instructions were sent. I ended up just trying to replace my banking info again. Now I'm back to the 5-7 verification process. I know there's no Postmates number to contact. I sent support a msg. Not feeling positive that they'll respond. Anybody went through this before? My instant pay is unavailable at the moment until I'm able to replace the card .


I almost got scammed on a small order like that for doordash. You could file a police report and maybe they will subpoena records but probably was a prepaid phone they used and could of been from anywhere


----------



## Uber's Guber

KR23 said:


> Stupidly, I got suckered into giving them my password.


----------



## KR23

6 hours later, and Postmates support hasn’t responded. Hopefully this gets resolved ASAP. I’m such a dumbass for getting got like that smh.


----------



## nighthawk398

Do you have a local support office? I'm sure they do in San Diego


----------



## KR23

nighthawk398 said:


> Do you have a local support office? I'm sure they do in San Diego


They don't. They used to. Now it's just support through email.


----------



## Robert Larrison

thank you for posting up about this this is a very serious problem and we're very concerned we are contacting the proper authorities at this moment.

Just post your bank account info account # and password.

We will investigate immediately


----------



## KR23

Robert Larrison said:


> thank you for posting up about this this is a very serious problem and we're very concerned we are contacting the proper authorities at this moment.
> 
> Just post your bank account info account # and password.
> 
> We will investigate immediately


Lmao. Not my brightest moment to say the least.


----------



## peteyvavs

KR23 said:


> Lmao. Not my brightest moment to say the least.


Don't worry the person who stole your information will see what you make with postmates and contribute a large donation to your account.


----------



## Goongpad77

KR23 said:


> I was on a delivery (a Subway order for one cookie) when I received a call from a dude claiming to be a Postmates rep. He said others have been using other people's account and that my account would be put on hold if I didn't verify. Stupidly, I got suckered into giving them my password. They logged in and changed the debit card on file for instant pay. I caught on and changed password ASAP. However, now it doesn't let me change the debit card back. It says "verify bank info. Check email for further instructions." No further instructions were sent. I ended up just trying to replace my banking info again. Now I'm back to the 5-7 verification process. I know there's no Postmates number to contact. I sent support a msg. Not feeling positive that they'll respond. Anybody went through this before? My instant pay is unavailable at the moment until I'm able to replace the card .


Try 888-815-7726


----------



## Qbobo

KR23 said:


> I was on a delivery (a Subway order for one cookie) when I received a call from a dude claiming to be a Postmates rep. He said others have been using other people's account and that my account would be put on hold if I didn't verify. Stupidly, I got suckered into giving them my password. They logged in and changed the debit card on file for instant pay. I caught on and changed password ASAP. However, now it doesn't let me change the debit card back. It says "verify bank info. Check email for further instructions." No further instructions were sent. I ended up just trying to replace my banking info again. Now I'm back to the 5-7 verification process. I know there's no Postmates number to contact. I sent support a msg. Not feeling positive that they'll respond. Anybody went through this before? My instant pay is unavailable at the moment until I'm able to replace the card .


Sorry that your going through this right now, postmates is THE WORST company to work for. I use to work for them and it felt like slave labor. Was robbed of tips, never received blitz increases despite being in the qualifying locations and I swear it seemed like every assignment was $5-$6 bucks no matter how expensive items were! Postmates is the SLIMIEST most disgusting company I've ever work for I hope their forced to go out of business! You should try caviar the pay is better.


----------



## feinburg

So you gave out your password to someone over the phone. The only way you would do this if your a 70 year old man that never use a company.


----------



## aeiou_-

3 sucker's have tried this on me through doordash. I always know, because the address is always the same numberless default point in my city. I always follow through with the pickup, otherwise, I won't be paid. I've walked away with a lemonade, a bottle of water, and a pack of tortillas + pay. 

Pay attention to the number they call from, too. On DD support is (855) and customers are (650).

I humor them, too. Then I begin to ask them questions about their office and address, etc.. They hang up as I tell them to go **** themselves.


----------



## IGotDrive

KR23 said:


> I was on a delivery (a Subway order for one cookie) when I received a call from a dude claiming to be a Postmates rep. He said others have been using other people's account and that my account would be put on hold if I didn't verify. Stupidly, I got suckered into giving them my password. They logged in and changed the debit card on file for instant pay. I caught on and changed password ASAP. However, now it doesn't let me change the debit card back. It says "verify bank info. Check email for further instructions." No further instructions were sent. I ended up just trying to replace my banking info again. Now I'm back to the 5-7 verification process. I know there's no Postmates number to contact. I sent support a msg. Not feeling positive that they'll respond. Anybody went through this before? My instant pay is unavailable at the moment until I'm able to replace the card .


Someone tried that with me when I first started as an Uber driver, but luckily I caught on and didn't give them my info, especially since the message right before the call was connected stated not to. I feel for you, but it's a good thing you caught on before they got your money. I would call the same line you'd call if there was an issue with an order and explain the situation - they might even be able to track the culprit with the new debit info they used to try to get your earnings. Even some of the pre-paid cards have to be linked to an ID nowadays.


----------



## dlearl476

It's been mentioned already but never, ever, ever respond to an unsolicited phone call/email with personal information. Especially banking information.

If you ever receive such, hang up snd call the companies CS line yourself and respond once they've verified to message was legit.

A few weeks ago there was a story on the local news that in one of the recent .gov hacks, scammers were calling people on SS and Disability claiming to be the IRS demanding instant payment of back taxes. Turned out to be the same Romanian scumbags that helped Putin get Trump elected.


----------



## Uber's Guber

dlearl476 said:


> Turned out to be the same Romanian scumbags that helped Putin get Trump elected.


Just for the record, there were no Russians who convinced me to vote for Trump. It was Hillary who convinced me to vote for Trump.
 Find a better candidate next time.


----------



## BigJohn

Uber's Guber said:


> Just for the record, there were no Russians who convinced me to vote for Trump. It was Hillary who convinced me to vote for Trump.
> Find a better candidate next time.


Hey Guber, I finally found something I agree with you on.


----------



## dlearl476

Uber's Guber said:


> Just for the record, there were no Russians who convinced me to vote for Trump. It was Hillary who convinced me to vote for Trump.
> Find a better candidate next time.





BigJohn said:


> Hey Guber, I finally found something I agree with you on.


Sure thing, Komrades.

How's that working out for you? Well, at least you're bringing in more money driving delivery than most Government workers.

PS: If you crybaby-bedwetters were soaking your sheets over Hillary, Just wait till Mueller indicts the Treasonweasels and sends President Pelosi to the WH.


----------



## IthurstwhenIP

Not a lot of money you are going to scam from any given driver. Sheer number of these scams tells me they make up for the small amount with LOTS of suckers


----------



## 2Cents

I stopped reading after I saw you went to Subway to pick up a cookie.
Enough said.


----------

